# mediafinanz  powerloads.de



## Unregistriert (10 März 2010)

ich habe auch schon mehrere briefe von mediafinanz bekommen,ich soll angeblich mich auf einer seite namens powerloads.de angemeldet haben,was nicht ein stück wahr ist ich war nur auf der seite um zu sehen was es überhaupt ist,ich habe nichts ausgefüllt und garnichts. jetzt drohen sie mir mit dem gericht und so. ich soll jetzt schon 159,00 euro zahlen. was soll ich nur tun?


----------



## bernhard (10 März 2010)

*AW: mediafinanz  powerloads.de*

Wen juckt das, wenn der Kaiser von China Flöhe hat?


----------



## jupp11 (10 März 2010)

*AW: mediafinanz  powerloads.de*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> was soll ich nur tun?


nichts. Wenn Nachbars Köter kläfft, hat er dewegen keinen Anspruch auf ein Leberwurstbrötchen


----------

